# Dec 9th One Nation...



## fizzerbird (Nov 8, 2006)

Not everyones cuppa I know, but I got my tickets through yesterday and they are selling like hot ones.

Tis me Birthday that day and so what better way for me to celebrate than shaking my old bones to some good old fashioned drum and bass at our very own Carling Academy.

I'm going anyhows so if ya fancy it and ya wanna meet up let me know.

One Nation
Sat 09 Dec: 10pm-4am
Andy C, Ed Rush & Optical, Mampi Swift, DJ Hype, Friction, Nicky Blackmarket, Clipx b2b TC with MC'S Eksman, Shabba D, IC3, Fearless, Det + Foxy 


Thats all..for now


----------



## JTG (Nov 8, 2006)

for you, I will endure even the Academy 

even if it does clash with Bashout at the Swan


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 8, 2006)

Yay! I love ya!

Sort yer ticket out mister!


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 8, 2006)

we could do both...


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 13, 2006)

4 weeks to go...


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 25, 2006)

2 weeks to go!


----------



## Isambard (Nov 27, 2006)

I got tickets to go to a festie of about 20 bands for 15 quid that night.
Seeing as its your birfday might be some txts later innit.


----------



## J77 (Nov 27, 2006)

Last time I went to the academy to see Andy C, we had to queue for around 2 hours cos everyone was being searched for weapons.

Left the queue in the end 

Would definitely try to go again tho' - Mr C rocks!

So the word of caution is - for the academy: get there early


----------



## Isambard (Nov 27, 2006)

Meet in The Griffin for a pint first innit!


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 28, 2006)

J77 said:
			
		

> Last time I went to the academy to see Andy C, we had to queue for around 2 hours cos everyone was being searched for weapons.
> 
> Left the queue in the end
> 
> ...



I'd rather wait around while they searched for weapons than go in with a crowd of tooled up undesirables innit 

Security is always tight at the academy...makes lil 'ol me feel a tad more secure to bounce about the place


----------



## J77 (Nov 28, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> I'd rather wait around while they searched for weapons than go in with a crowd of tooled up undesirables innit
> 
> Security is always tight at the academy...makes lil 'ol me feel a tad more secure to bounce about the place


Yeah - noone should go to a club tooled up.

However, making people wait from 12-2 (in a queue which was supposedly shutting at 2) is rubbish plus early starters start to wear off 

One of my mates did get in - another hour later - then he only had a couple of hours inside!


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 5, 2006)

Only a few days...

I've warned everyone to get there before 11.30.

I'm going down with a few peeps and am relying on lifts and things to get into town so am at their mercy...until i get in there.

Plan is to get picked up, leave car at another friends and then walk into town for a few cheap bevvies (academy is not cheap!).

I'll have my mobby on me so if anyone turns up i'll meet ya inside, give us a bell! 

Whahey! Andy C is da place to be!


----------



## JTG (Dec 5, 2006)

I shall be there 

Was gonna ask you about what's happening but that just about covers it.

I may not stay all night and I may not be on the fun candy but I will be there 

Warming up with DnB on 1 Xtra now actually


----------



## Isambard (Dec 6, 2006)

After the 20 bands for 20 yoyos festival I'm going to is over, you can use the tickets as a free pass to one of my fave club nights! Pack your party bags people!


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm not gonna be on fun candy either!

Shoud be interesting...


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 7, 2006)

My daughter will be 10!!!


sorry for thr hijack!!!


----------



## JTG (Dec 7, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> I'm not gonna be on fun candy either!
> 
> Shoud be interesting...



That'll be a first. Both of us avoiding it on the same night.

I'll be there earlyish I think.


----------



## Isambard (Dec 8, 2006)

Well I'll try and keep it up my end then!


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 8, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Well I'll try and keep it up my end then!



fnarr fnarr!


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 8, 2006)

Reet, Ima gonna get there a tad earlier than expected!

Yay! I'll fone tomorrow juttug!


xxxxXXXXxxxx  dot dot


----------

